# Final Cut Pro X...a preview of things to come for Logic?



## midphase (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking at the new Final Cut Pro X which was released today:

http://www.apple.com/finalcutpro/

I can't help but wonder if some of this new GUI and workflow will find its way into Logic Pro X?

One of the first things that seems apparent by this update is that Apple is pushing a more iMovie type of experience towards the pro users, would that mean that Logic might become more Garageband-like? Lots of emphasis on pre-built effects and drag and drop functionality and implementation with various media, I could see this being implemented into Logic by putting the focus on the effects presets or groups of effects rather than pulling up a plugin and letting the user tweak to perfection.

The "magnetic" timeline looks interesting, once again I can see this implemented into Logic by allowing regions to be freely slideable around the timeline and having other regions simply move and shift around as needed. Same thing with the "nesting" that happens in the FCP workflow...I can imagine a user being able to create a complex section (say an 8 bar multi-layered staccato string line a-la Batman), and then nest it all together into a single region that can be easily moved around and copied and pasted in other parts of the sequence.

I can see background analysis and rendering for audio files, and easy to implement "match EQ" or even match effects.

Anyway...just for fun, I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts about this or where Logic Pro X might be going next? (I guess one thing is for sure...it will be exclusively available through the AppStore).


----------



## donadi (Jun 22, 2011)

Ciao Kays,
I think you are right on about Logic Pro X (or GarageBand Pro X).
As far as I'm concerned, there are a few things that would make Logic the *perfect* DAW for me:

- Offline plugin processing (sort of like PT with AudioSuite)
- Multi video support
- Multi sequence in a project (Like DP, I know one can always dream)
- Region's gain linked to wave display, (Like Cubase, this way you can tell which region is louder just by looking at it).

I realize that most of my requirements are based on the music style that I do (scores).
I could personally do without the guitar amps and FX.

But from what I hear about Final Cut Pro X, it looks like Apple is trying to appeal more and more to the consumers. Lets hope it's not the case with the new Logic.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 22, 2011)

Personally I doubt there are any similarities between FCP and Logic other that the GUI asthetics. What’s works for one app doesn’t for the other. There is probably not contact between the development teams at all. But go figure !....


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 22, 2011)

the new final cut X does not let you interface with any tape machines which in the professional world its a big no no. 

this is something you could do in previous versions but it was taken out in X. 

which means as others alluded that apple is trying to make those pro apps more for the regular joes to do more "prosumer" videos or music and leave the more "professional" 
to other more niche companies like avid which already owns that market share and has 
products too expensive for the regular joes..

with that said avid is trying to get that prosumer market with mboxes and avid mojos. 
but still apple is king of that dept. 

so my guess is that logic will get dumber and dumber  (o)


----------



## midphase (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm getting seriously more and more concerned the more I find out about FCP X (which I decided not to purchase at this time due to the limitations of it). If this is any indication of Apple's direction for their pro apps, then I hope Logic Pro X never comes! 

It appears almost as if Apple is trying to passively and slowly ween itself off of its pro users through dumbing down its software and supporting less and less its line of pro machines (remember when the towers were "the" announcement?).

It's really not clear what Apple is thinking, but one of the biggest issues with FCP X right now is lack of support for 3rd party plugins. Imagine if Logic Pro X comes out and can't support Kontakt or PLAY?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 24, 2011)

http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/ ... cut-pro-x/

I've heard all sorts of nightmares about FCP X. No OMF import / export? They've effectively abandoned the pro market. I guess it was too small to justify the support, compared to consumer stuff.

There's a lot of very worried post houses right now. From the NYT article, it looks like 3rd party stuff might plug up some of the gaping holes in the feature set.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 24, 2011)

Take a look at how Conan O'Brien's editing team is praising Final Cut Pro X :


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow, when an editing software update makes it onto Conan O'Brien sketch, that is some almighty screw up! Yet, I doubt Apple care - to me its clear they've made a deliberate decision to abandon the Pro market.

Any Logic users feeling nervous?!


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 24, 2011)

I think Logic went already through this re-write process when Apple made the step from Version 7 to 8 and now 9 , 
and for quite a long time I still remained on Logic 7.

Since Version 9.1.3 I like Logic (again) , and I completely switched to it .
So actually I don't _fear_ Logic X . 

- - - - -

With Final Cut Pro X we see the first release of a new software. 
This is more a FinalCutExpress-replacement-version . 

Final Cut Pro X comes at a very low price , so Apple might later offer certain professional features as extra modules that can be purchased by those who need them ( ... ? ... ) .


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a feeling the same thing will happen to Logic.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 24, 2011)

gsilbers @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> which means as others alluded that apple is trying to make those pro apps more for the regular joes to do more "prosumer" videos or music and leave the more "professional"



It's possible, but supposedly the reason for the missing features is because they totally scrapped the old app and started from scratch, and simply haven't been able to get all the features back in yet. The same thing happened with iMovie and with the 64 bit version of Quicktime (which BETTER restore all those missing features once 10.7 comes out). Whether those missing features come back, and how long it will take remain to be seen.

Aside from the missing features it doesn't open any sessions from previous versions which I suspect will be a deal breaker for many existing users.

The same thing could happen with Logic but I'm doubtful since it has already made a transition to 64 bit and continues to receive updates every so often, unlike FCP which went years without one. I wouldn't be surprised if the audio engine would need a major overhaul to deal with things like the spiking on one core, but hopefully they can do that without having to dump the whole app.



donadi @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> - Offline plugin processing (sort of like PT with AudioSuite)
> - Multi video support
> - Multi sequence in a project (Like DP, I know one can always dream)



These would all be big for me, particularly multi video support. That's one of the main reasons I still use Pro Tools for some work, that feature is huge (although in PT it can be a major pain since it won't allow different frame rates in the same session and sometimes thinks frame rates are different when they're not). Logic definitely has other room for improvement - new handling of multi instruments (currently pretty awful), and plenty of basic things like selecting and moving multiple tracks at once.


----------



## dinerdog (Jun 24, 2011)

For better or worse, I think we need to keep an eye on Garageband for at least some of Logic Pro's future updates.


----------



## windshore (Jun 24, 2011)

I share your concerns, but tend to agree that Logic has already gone through this.

A lot of the changes for FC come from having re-written the engine. I think they'll continue to add features.

Remember the first version of OSX???

I am hoping that QT is overhauled soon - and before Logic. I wouldn't be surprised if the next version of Logic makes audio editing more elegant at least, besides addressing the obvious issues with exporting Vid and the 32 bit bridge etc.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 24, 2011)

Please read this NewYorkTimes tech-column from June 23rd , titled : "Professional Video Editors Weigh In on Final Cut Pro X" , wherein some Apple product managers openly address the softwares (so far) missing features :

http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/ ... cut-pro-x/


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 24, 2011)

And a response to the Pogue column:
http://www.richardharringtonblog.com/files/fcpx_response.php (http://www.richardharringtonblog.com/fi ... sponse.php)


----------



## midphase (Jun 24, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Fri Jun 24 said:


> I think Logic went already through this re-write process when Apple made the step from Version 7 to 8 and now 9 ,
> and for quite a long time I still remained on Logic 7.
> 
> Since Version 9.1.3 I like Logic (again) , and I completely switched to it .
> So actually I don't _fear_ Logic X .



Gerd,

I don't think you realize quite how much is now missing from Final Cut Pro X. 

Think about it this way...what would you do if Logic Pro X came out next week, and didn't support MIDI (because it's so "yesterday"), didn't support 3rd party plugins like PLAY and Kontakt, didn't allow you to open Logic 9 or earlier sequences, dumbed down things like EQ, Distortion and Delay to where they're nothing more than a bunch of presets with very little tweakability, got rid of OMF, AAF, XML, oh yeah and SMF, allowed you to use 2 monitors in one window configuration only and god forbid you want to watch your quicktime window on a 3rd monitor, was not compatible with your audio interface until new drivers are updated so that you're stuck with your Mac's built-in audio in and out, no longer allowed you to save your sessions the way you want to save them to the drives you want to save them to, made it extremely difficult to exchange Logic files with other orchestrators or collaborators, and decided that all of your audio files will be converted to .caf regardless of how you feel about it...

...on the plus side, you'd be able to open Garageband projects effortlessly and export to iTunes or YouTube extremely easily!


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi midphase ,

don't get me wrong , ... when I wrote this entry above I was rather focussing on Logic and that I think that Logic already went through its re-writing process , opposed to FC . And therefore I don't fear that Logic X will bring LogicUsers a similar desaster like Final Cut Pro X brings now to all the professional FC editors .


No , concerning FCPro X , I'm absolutely shocked what Apple did there , and really have no clue why they released this current version. I really don't want to be in the position of all those professional FC editors & FC Editing Facilities now.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 24, 2011)

Why would they want to do that to Logic?

I don't understand.


----------



## midphase (Jun 24, 2011)

I hate a theory Nick that you'll probably disagree with but here goes...

I think that Apple is a company driven by hubris as much as innovation. I also believe that Apple's pro market is becoming less and less relevant to Apple and its board of directors as a revenue source...and so are its Mac Pros. Remember when the Mac towers were prominently featured on Apple's front page? No more...not ever again.

I think there was probably some truth to the rumors years ago of Apple trying to find buyers for their pro divisions...I don't think it worked out for them (maybe they were asking too much, or the deals had too many strings attached?), and I don't think Apple is one to claim defeat..their m.o. shows that they're rather kill their own than let them be capture by the enemy.

I feel that through the past few years the pro market has become more of a hassle than it's worth...but for some reason Apple doesn't want to appear as if they're closing that part of the shop, or that they're "failing" to keep up their cutting edge image...so instead they appear to be choosing to slowly (maybe not so slowly now) alienate their most hardcore pro users while also looking like innovators to people who are perfectly at home with iMovie (and Garageband).

So to me, FCP X is a way for Apple to let the high end pros go somewhere else while they make ever more money off of FCP X thanks to prosumers. 

It is possible that with Logic, that strategy won't work as easily due in large part to Gerhard Lengeling (assuming he can still command some attention from Cupertino). I can't imagine that Dr. Lengeling would let Steve Jobs wipe his ass with his baby...but he might not have a choice in the matter.

I am more than likely way off base...and I sincerely hope so because I make and continue to make my living with Logic Pro...but most of my FCP editor friends are fuming as they quickly order Premiere Pro CS5.5.

Perhaps it's time for a paradigm shift? Perhaps it's time for a new player to step up? How about an Native Instruments DAW?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 24, 2011)

midphase @ Fri Jun 24 said:


> Perhaps it's time for a new player to step up? How about an Native Instruments DAW?



Urgh, not another one! If (and it's a big IF) Logic is effectively dropped for pro use, there's still a huge number of contenders.

Actually a lot of your theory made perfect sense to me. I think pro users were part of a big land grab several years ago. But the phenomenal success of the consumer stuff leaves the pro division looking like small fry that is difficult to manage.

I wonder of Premiere will be taken more seriously now (and if Adobe will continue to develop it for the pro user). I was very impressed with Audition CS5.5 I have to say - the improvement from v2 which they totally botched is vast. Hope they aren't tempted to turn it into a full DAW though.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 25, 2011)

Kays, I think there's a tendency to read way too much into every fart that Apple produces. FCP looks to me more like a simple fuck-up than an indication of anything strategic.

Put another way, you could be right but I see no reason to believe that. We all worried about Logic as soon as Apple bought it, but since then they keep working very hard on it.

Straight from the horse's mouth, Gerhard Lengeling told me at a NAMM show a few years ago that a 64-bit version would be a total rewrite requiring...I forget how many man-years. Yet they came out with it.


----------



## midphase (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree that Logic's 64bit conversion was nothing short of miraculous considering how quickly it came out...and part of me wonders if they simply found a way to tackle the 64bit functionality without truly making it 100% 64bit (in the sense that who knows what's really going on under the hood...and for all we need, who cares since as long as it works...it works).

I've been an Apple fanboy and evangelist for over 20 years, Apple has made tons from me and from people that I "converted" so I'd be the last person to try and talk anyone out of using Apple products.

Having said that, to call this FCPX release a "simple fuck-up" seems to give Apple too much leeway. What this shows me is that Apple has stopped listening to professionals and started looking at their growing prosumers for guidance. For one, I don't know a single individual who beta tests for Apple vs. many who beta test for other companies. This tells me that Apple likes to keep their beta teams nice and tight...perhaps too tight? By insulating themselves from the pro community, they run the risk (as it was shown this week) of getting rid of critical features and functionality that their engineering core deems outdated (the fact that anyone in the FCP dept. allowed the product to come out without OMF support blows my mind).

I do think that we (Logic Pro users) benefit from Dr. Lengeling still maintaining a role in the development of future versions of the app. My hunch is that without him at the helm, right about now we'd be toying with a slightly more feature rich version of Garageband.

Anyway...I'm not about to abandon Logic anytime soon, nor do I have any desire to go back to DP (MOTU's attitude simply annoyed me too much), Pro Tools (their CPU efficiency stinks), or Cubase.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 25, 2011)

Actually I do know people who beta test Logic.

But while this is all armchair speculation, the thing that makes me lean toward the simple fuck-up theory is how the product managers are responding with "those complaints are already in the process of being addressed" - rather than PR-spinning with corporate double-speak, which is what they do when they're stuck selling a turd.

Often what happens is that some executive up there feels his or her oats and doesn't listen to what the marketing people are saying.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 26, 2011)

I think it's dangerous for all creative professionals if Apple decides that the tower idea is a dead concept. Even so, having dangled this carrot (FCP) out there for so long and having gotten pros to buy into it, moving away from large Avid workstations, it really does feel like a breach of faith when they pull the tablecloth out.

Might be time to buy some Adobe stock.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 26, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sat Jun 25 said:


> Actually I do know people who beta test Logic.
> 
> But while this is all armchair speculation, the thing that makes me lean toward the simple fuck-up theory is how the product managers are responding with "those complaints are already in the process of being addressed" - rather than PR-spinning with corporate double-speak, which is what they do when they're stuck selling a turd.
> 
> Often what happens is that some executive up there feels his or her oats and doesn't listen to what the marketing people are saying.



True, good points. Though it still beggers belief that they could drop OMF / AAF / Machine Control and not think that the pro industry wouldn't cough up its collective spleen in shock and horror. Far better imho to not rush-release.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 26, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sat Jun 25 said:


> the thing that makes me lean toward the simple fuck-up theory is how the product managers are responding with "those complaints are already in the process of being addressed"



Yeah the recent launch reeks of a major fuck-up by the team leaders. I wouldn’t be surprised if some heads fell.


----------



## midphase (Jun 26, 2011)

I find it so hard to believe that a company like Apple would fuck up. They have always been running an ultra tight ship and I can't imagine that the red flags must have been raised multiple times during the dev cycle and must have been simply ignored by Steve Jobs and Randy Ubillos. Perhaps they thought that they could simply impose a new methodology and everyone would just take it?

What compounds to the problem is Apple's secrecy. I can understand the need to keep all info supertight for consumer toys...but when it comes to the professional and corporate market, we need a roadmap. Apple said they're working on fixing FCP X...but they have made no mention of when those fixes are coming...next week? Next month? Next year?

Logic Pro is badly in need of some fixes too...for instance the inability to export Quicktime movies while running in 64bit, or the inability to playback FW video in 64bit mode. When are those fixes coming?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 26, 2011)

Apple has to hire people from the human race, Kays. They've done plenty of things right, of course, but they're still capable of making mistakes.

The PowerBook 5300, the Cube, G4s with noisy fans (and by the way their product managers tried to BS over that), models without CD burners at a time they needed them, and of course they've had software releases that were kind of smelly. And remember the Newton?


----------



## midphase (Jun 26, 2011)

You can't fool me Batzdorf...everybody knows that Apple employees come from outer space!

http://www.uforeport.co.uk/?p=151


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 28, 2011)

I stand corrected.

Meanwhile I just read this, which to me supports the simple fuck-up theory rather than the conspiracy one:

http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news ... ?ana=yfcpc


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 28, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Jun 28 said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> Meanwhile I just read this, which to me supports the simple fuck-up theory rather than the conspiracy one:
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news ... ?ana=yfcpc



Hmm, I'm not sure that it does, actually. Just sounds like they're shutting up the whingers, and saying good riddance to them. If it was all a big mistake, don't you think they'd be saying "bear with us, updates will be along soon to restore all the features you need?" It comes across as a "suit yourself" shrug to me.

Incidentally, I do think the word "conspiracy" is a bit strong. Moving from the pro market is not really the stuff of conspiracy if they've removed the features the pros need. I'm not saying that's definitely what has happened, but you don't need to be a conspiracy theorist to hold that view!


----------



## midphase (Jun 28, 2011)

I will counter that link with this one:

http://www.onerivermedia.com/blog/?p=322


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 28, 2011)

"Soundtrack pro has been reported that it might be integrated into Apple’s Logic Studio. But beware, although Logic is still alive, this too was an app originally bought out by Emagic, and it too, like FCPX, has been simplified down to a degree. At any rate, Soundtrack Pro is nowhere to be seen as a stand-alone, and the current state of Logic Studio is making people scratch their head."

I don't buy it.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's another one to chew on, by Ron Brinkman (former Apple Employee and developer of Shake, a high-end compositing app that Apple killed):

http://digitalcomposting.wordpress.com/ ... /x-vs-pro/

Makes me shudder a bit, although to be fair, Logic hasn't yet gotten the shaft. I sure hope it stays that way, but this article doesn't paint a pretty picture!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 28, 2011)

I wasn't being literal when I said "conspiracy," by the way.


----------



## midphase (Jun 28, 2011)

"Still, he is complimentary of Apple's products and describes them as an "incredible bargain in terms of price-performance", but that "if you’re really a professional you shouldn’t want to be reliant on software from a company like Apple." In the end, he says "your heart will be broken. Because they’re not reliant on you.""


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 29, 2011)

whinecellar @ Wed Jun 29 said:


> Here's another one to chew on, by Ron Brinkman (former Apple Employee and developer of Shake, a high-end compositing app that Apple killed):
> 
> http://digitalcomposting.wordpress.com/ ... /x-vs-pro/
> 
> Makes me shudder a bit, although to be fair, Logic hasn't yet gotten the shaft. I sure hope it stays that way, but this article doesn't paint a pretty picture!



Have to say, that is a compelling argument from someone who has been through the Apple mill. I was briefly flirting with the idea of going mac earlier this year, and the sole reason was how popular Logic was with its users. It never became a serious proposition for me though, so I can hardly claim to have dodged a bullet. But after FCPX I won't invest in anything Apple for a pro market. The overall direction is crystal clear.


----------



## midphase (Jun 29, 2011)

There's always DP which is Mac only.

I swear if Apple screws with Logic Pro, DP will be the only thing holding music production people to the Mac as a platform...especially since after so many years of holding on to its square edges and ugly GUI...Windows is finally starting to be somewhat pleasing to the eye.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92QfWOw88I


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 29, 2011)

midphase @ Wed Jun 29 said:


> There's always DP which is Mac only.
> 
> I swear if Apple screws with Logic Pro, DP will be the only thing holding music production people to the Mac as a platform...especially since after so many years of holding on to its square edges and ugly GUI...Windows is finally starting to be somewhat pleasing to the eye.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92QfWOw88I



Ahem. Cubase 6 works pretty well on Mac, and many people like it. I do.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, to balance out the article I linked to (which taken alone does indeed fan the flames of panic), remember that this concern for Logic's future has come in waves for several years, yet time and again they deliver an update that shows it's still being taken seriously. 

Let's hope that continues, whatever the odds!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 29, 2011)

A reaction to FCX...


----------



## snowleopard (Jun 29, 2011)

Quite possible the biggest Apple boondoggle since the iToilet laptop. 

As one who works in broadcasting, I can assure you that the vast majority of editors detest it. And it's not just because it's something new they have to use, it's because so many useful, pro features are gone. 

Maybe by the time they get to FCPx 3.0 or so, and bring back some needed features, and improve the thing, we'll be ready to go. But most everyone I know now is looking into flocking to Premier, or God forbid, Avid - software we felt was hostile to customers and didn't care about pro support. 

If the turn Logic into LogicX they way they did to FCP, I'm finally making the jump to ProTools, no mater how difficult and time consuming I know that will be.

Please Steve Jobs, get well soon. :(


----------



## midphase (Jun 30, 2011)

I just got back from an LA Logic Pro User Group meeting where I was reminded of how awesome Logic really is....because of the Environment.

We were shown how in many ways, Logic's Environment with its many programmable objects was in many ways ahead of the curve by many years in giving end users lot of customization power that in some ways rivals Kontakt scripting.

Through the presentation, all I could think about was how much longer Apple would "tolerate" something as unsexy as the Environment. To a large degree, they have already managed to make it unnecessary for most users...so how long before they decide that end users don't really need an Environment built into Logic?

I'm really hoping that I'm way off base about this, but if the next version of Logic Pro is very simplified, and if this coming revision of Mac Pros is the last revision before they retire the line...I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## mosso (Jun 30, 2011)

midphase @ 30/6/2011 said:


> I just got back from an LA Logic Pro User Group meeting where I was reminded of how awesome Logic really is....because of the Environment.
> 
> We were shown how in many ways, Logic's Environment with its many programmable objects was in many ways ahead of the curve by many years in giving end users lot of customization power that in some ways rivals Kontakt scripting.
> 
> Through the presentation, all I could think about was how much longer Apple would "tolerate" something as unsexy as the Environment. To a large degree, they have already managed to make it unnecessary for most users...so how long before they decide that end users don't really need an Environment built into Logic?



I agree with the earlier points made about Logic already having gone through it's big re-vamp when it went 64 bit (9.1 I think?) but I do fear that it's only a matter of time until Logic does away with the environment. The problem is I find the environment invaluable and AFAIK none of the other sequencers have anything like it. I hope since it's already out of the way for most users they'll see no point in retiring it.


----------



## MichaelL (Jun 30, 2011)

From a VERY unhappy producer friend:

http://9to5mac.com/2011/06/28/apple-iss ... -container


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 30, 2011)

Kays and mosso, the Environment is fantastic and I rely on it - in fact I don't use the mixer at the bottom of the Arrange page; I have my entire rig represented in a custom mixer, with Automatic Management of Channel Strip Objects (Project Settings-> Audio) turned off in my "autoload" sequence.

But the biggest complaint about Logic over years - before Apple revised it in Logic 8 - was the freaking hoops a user had to go to just to get sound out of that mixer. They were right to revamp the interface and make it so you just drag whatever it is you want onto the Arrange window and all that stuff is done for you without intervention.

***
My guess - in fact it's not a guess, it's what Steve Jobs said in so many words - is that it's the MacBook and MacBook Pro lines that will be retired. There's no reason MacBook Airs can't make them totally redundant.

Or vice versa - the MacBook Airs will become the MacBooks. Either way, there's no need for heavy laptops anymore.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 30, 2011)

By the way, my main concern is about OS X Lion dropping Rosetta support. That will break a lot of things I rely on every day.


----------



## midphase (Jun 30, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Jun 30 said:


> My guess - in fact it's not a guess, it's what Steve Jobs said in so many words - is that it's the MacBook and MacBook Pro lines that will be retired. There's no reason MacBook Airs can't make them totally redundant.



Interesting....I do see DVD drives going away...very soon. However I think users will want more power from portable CPU's and not less. So if the Mac Book Air is where it's at, they'll have to figure out how to squeeze an i7 and a custom GPU on that puppy (plus ideally space for an internal SSD drive with more than the 128gigs they give you currently).


----------



## Andrew Christie (Jun 30, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Jul 01 said:


> My guess - in fact it's not a guess, it's what Steve Jobs said in so many words - is that it's the MacBook and MacBook Pro lines that will be retired.



Uh-oh...if that's gonna be the case then I'm seriously considering switching to PC. 

Unless he means the exponential growth in computing makes the necessity for Mac Pro's redundant??? (Wishful thinking I know haha)


----------



## marcotronic (Jul 1, 2011)

Clever move by Adobe! Trying to get those unhappy Final Cut customers:

They sell Adobe Premiere Pro CS 5.5 or Creative Suite now for half the price if you are switching from Final Cut Pro or Avid Media Composer.

http://www.adobe.com/products/premiere/switch.html

Marco


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 1, 2011)

Kays and especially Andrew, I didn't mean to invent a rumor that future Apple laptops will be underpowered.

Steve Jobs said something like "this is what we see as being the future of all laptops" when he introduced the MacBook Air.

I certainly don't think that means they're killing off the MB and MB Pro line this month or next. But it does make sense that we won't need heavy laptops, say, three years from now.

What's in a standard laptop that needs to be that heavy? The battery, I guess, but other than that it doesn't seem like a huge engineering feat to adapt the MB Air to hold a more powerful processor and more memory.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 1, 2011)

so the rumors are already up from a guy who saw the beta. 

copying here


've seen Logic x first hand. Its going to be a big update:

- New interface - darker color, simplified layout.
- Magnetic timeline for audio tracks - very clever. 
- Brand new mixing console - uses emulations of vintage consoles - similar to "Record"
- New sampler - includes big piano and orchestra libraries. Expansions for more instruments will be available on app store. 
- Brand new amp designer 2 that sounds amazing - multiple mics and new custom shop amps.
- Brand new room treatment plugin that is going to change the game.
- Not backwards compatible with Logic 9.

Release date - Aug.


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 1, 2011)

gsilbers @ Fri Jul 01 said:


> so the rumors are already up from a guy who saw the beta.



Important omission: CLAIMS he saw a beta. The rest of that thread brings up some good points - as well as healthy skepticism - not to mention that was his first post ever, and with a screen name of "Cupertino."


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't buy it, especially since that same site had a similar thread about the next version of PT which turned out to be a complete fabrication.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 2, 2011)

Ain't this weird :

Just received another "Apple Seminars Online" mail ,
but not with a link to a new FCPro X tutorial ,
but to several FCP7 Vids 
http://seminars.apple.com/seminarsonlin ... html?s=300

?????


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 8, 2011)

And now it sounds like Apple is making FC7 available for sale again since there are broadcast/film clients who need the features it has. Hopefully Apple is learning some lessons from this experience.


----------

